# Berry berry good, I must have been! ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Feb 15, 2020)

The only good part of no winter!

Fresh today.








Going Fast!!  Thats my interpretation of a "Shoney's Big Boy Strawberry Pie", mine although is in a "Nilla Wafer crust. Oh and it gets some whipped cream topping.







<Note to self> With huge strawberries its better to cut them so they fit in your mouth than to leave them whole for visual appeal! No one likes needing to cut a strawberry. LOL

Using only half of them  so far its a pie, jello mold, a mousse and all I could eat while making those.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 15, 2020)

Those look delicious ! Those of us from up north can only stare and drool! 

Ryan


----------



## daveomak (Feb 15, 2020)

Holey Kow Foamy...  Did one of the widow women bring those over ???  
What's your secret ??
I see you drug out the Fine China for the picture....


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 15, 2020)

If there was a dislike button, I would've hit that out of pure jealousy. :-)


----------



## motocrash (Feb 15, 2020)

Beautiful.
I bet some mouth watering pie pics are in our future. . .


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 15, 2020)

Kevin, thanks for rubbing it in ! :)


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 15, 2020)

Those look yummy, I'd be thinking strawberry pie! There is another great aspect of no winter, no snow. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2020)

Foamheart = Lucky Brat !!!

8 °  here this morning!
Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 15, 2020)

, now that made me laugh bear, didn't pay attention to temp this morning but got up to 38 degrees today, sunny with no wind...it was beautiful.  Especially since 2 days ago wind chill was 36 below

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Feb 15, 2020)

I just had some strawberries. But of these caliber. They look great!


----------



## tropics (Feb 16, 2020)

I see a Cobbler in your future nice. Did you grow them?
Richie


----------



## foamheart (Feb 16, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> If there was a dislike button, I would've hit that out of pure jealousy. :-)
> [/QUOTE}
> 
> And I couldn't blame you.
> ...


----------

